# Need help with Incredibles PC game



## jhoffman100 (Dec 8, 2004)

I recently downloaded The Incredibles PC game demo and have yet to get it working correctly. Here's the problem:
When I start the game the image is overlapped. Depending on the resolution I choose it is overlapped anywhere from 2 to 5 times, making it unplayable. Here are my system specs:
AMD AthlonXP 2200
512 megs DDR300 RAM
GeForce4 440 FX 64 meg Graphics card (AGP 8X)
Windows XP, SP2
DirectX 9.0c

I have downloaded all the latest video and audio drivers. I have tried running the game in all available resolutions, and even adjusted my system resolution prior to running the game, to no avail. I've emailed THQ's tech support, but other than their generic "download the latest drivers" emails they have been no help. Just for laughs I even tried running the game using various compatibility mode settings....no luck.

Also, I tried to run the game on one of my other systems and on that one the game crashes before it even gets to the main screen. That system is of a completely different configuration:
Intel Celeron, 2.5ghz, 512 megs RAM, on-board S3 Savage AGP 32 meg graphics.
About the only thing the 2 systems have in common is Windows XP SP2.

Any help anyone can offer is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Snyke (Dec 23, 2004)

*I am having the same problem*

I initially installed the game and it ran fine. The color seemed off like everything was overlit and the sky was on fire, however the game worked. I installed Microsoft XP Service Pack 2 and now the game locks up. I just sent an email to THQ for support, but have not heard back yet. Have you resolved this yet? Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks


----------



## jhoffman100 (Dec 8, 2004)

*The Incredibles and Windows XP SP2*

This confirms my suspicion that the problem is service pack 2. I have 2 systems that I've tried the game on that have nothing in common other than service pack 2. One is an AMD CPU, the other an Intel. I have emailed THQ support for assistance twice now, but the only response I've received is that they are trying to reproduce the problem. I will email them again with specifics of the SP2 problem.


----------



## matt98 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Same problem here*

Running SP2, P3 833, 512 MB RAM, Radeon 128 MB card. Tried everything to reduce load (16-bit color, 640x480), but the game just freezes (always when I'm fighting a bunch of bad guys during "Bank Heist.") I also had a weird problem with DirectX 9.0c -- when I started the game, the helicopter and Mr. Incredible were just blank outlines -- no details at all. I went back to 9.0b and that problem went away.


----------



## CJHunter (Dec 31, 2004)

Running XP Home + SP2, Athlon 2100+, 768MB RAM, ATI Radeon 8500 and the full retail version of The Incredibles PC game (not the demo). No problems with colours or stepping/multiple images but do have blank /all orange outlines for characters and other animated bits. Am running DirectX 9.0c but have read that you cannot rewind 9.0c without re-installing XP. Have tried going back to Restore points but System is unable to restore the restore point where I went to DirectX 9.0c. How did you do it?


----------



## CJHunter (Dec 31, 2004)

I seem to have fixed my own problem with the blank outlines in the Incredibles game. I went to the Windows Update site to see if there was anything new on DirectX that I have not installed, there wasn't but there was an optional update under specific hardware that turned out to be a 21.2MB download for ATI 8500 cards (I had previously updated the graphics driver thru Device Manager that installed a file dated approx March04). This downloaded and installed has given me a new ATI Catalyst and a driver dated 25/8/04 and seems to have fixed the graphics fill-in problem. Now if we could just work out how to get past the laser alarmed windows in Bank Heist ...


----------



## Bollo (Jan 3, 2005)

I've got the Incredibles game for Mac. My son has cracked it right up to level 14. It's been a great game up until now but this level is pretty difficult and kinda quiet, and therefore boring. It's tedious going back and back and back all the time. We've looked at the cheats site for the Incredibles. SpringBreak = Any level. Showtime = full Incredipower. We go to Secrets in the Options menu during game play and enter SpringBreak. It says Cheat Accepted. We go back to the game and nothing has happened. So we're getting more frustrated. We wanna get to level 15 with the Incredi-ball and especially level 18 where the Omnidroid finally arrives in the city.

Can anybody explain this?

If you need to know how to get through those lasers and survive your first 2 skirmishes with the Omnidroid just ask my son (Harry). He's 8. He knows!


----------



## tommy23 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Blank outlines*

I also have the problem with the blank outlines. Reinstalled the older DirectX9.0b, but it is the same as with DirectX9.0c. I am using XP with SP2 and an ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 graphics card. The newest driver for it is installed. Any other ideas how to solve the problem?

Any news regarding the problem from THQ?


----------



## jhoffman100 (Dec 8, 2004)

*No news from THQ*

I think I'm giving up on this game. I'm usually all for troubleshooting, but this is just silly. I have now installed and tried this game on 5 different systems. I originally thought the problem was Win XP SP2, but I've tried it on 2 systems with SP1 with no luck.
Then I thought it was DirectX 9.0c, but I tried it on a system running DirectX 9.0b. While this system actually launches the game without crashing or giving me the weird double-vision, I cannot see the character on the screen. I can see everything BUT Mr. Incredible. 
I have had no response from customer service, save the usual "update your drivers", which is a polite way of saying "we have no clue". If anyone else is able to get the game running properly I'd be interested in knowing how.
Thanks all.


----------



## vvelho (Jan 21, 2005)

Try turning vertical sync off, it helped me and few others.


----------



## vpauld (Jan 24, 2005)

*Cheat code problems and a question*



Bollo said:


> I've got the Incredibles game for Mac. My son has cracked it right up to level 14. It's been a great game up until now but this level is pretty difficult and kinda quiet, and therefore boring. It's tedious going back and back and back all the time. We've looked at the cheats site for the Incredibles. SpringBreak = Any level. Showtime = full Incredipower. We go to Secrets in the Options menu during game play and enter SpringBreak. It says Cheat Accepted. We go back to the game and nothing has happened. So we're getting more frustrated. We wanna get to level 15 with the Incredi-ball and especially level 18 where the Omnidroid finally arrives in the city.
> 
> Can anybody explain this?
> 
> If you need to know how to get through those lasers and survive your first 2 skirmishes with the Omnidroid just ask my son (Harry). He's 8. He knows!


I wish I could help you with your question about the cheat codes. I have had the same problem. I am also playing on a Mac. I have typed in the codes that I have found on various cheat sites and even though I get the message saying Cheat Accepted, nothing happens. Then I read on one site, that not all cheats work on all levels. So that might explain it. 

I would like to ask your son Harry a question. I am stuck on Level 6. I've been able to get past the mini flying droids and knock out the power to the electrical power lines but when I try and slide down the wires, I always bump into the rock that they pass through and get knocked off into the water. I've tried swinging to the side as I pass the rock but I always fall off. I'm pretty new at game playing and I'm really enjoying this one, but I'm getting frustrated because I can't figure out how to get through this level. If Harry has any tips, I'd greatly appreciate them!


----------



## Jezza7630 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have SP3 and mine works fine..... execpt all my characters are bright orange..... That may be weird. The graphics are fine and the game is playable, just everything that moves is bright orange.... Does anyone have any tips in changing this? Thanks


----------

